# Nubian milk production



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Is 5 lbs milk per day about average for an adult Nubian? I have a 6 yr old Nubian, she has her milk star, and I have had her almost 2 yrs now. She does not have a parasite load, is on a copper bolus schedule, has Onyx minerals, eats a 16% grain on the milkstand, gets free choice browse, and I also feed alfalfa hay twice daily. I am getting 4-5 lbs per day. 
I have a Nubian/LM/LM cross that is giving 12 lbs a day, and a 10 yr old grade nubian that is giving me 8-9 lbs per day. 

I am on the verge of switching back to LaManchas. I really prefer them over Nubians (sorry Vicki- I do like the 2 that came from you!) and I feel like if I am putting out all this $$ in feed for a standard size goat, it should milk more. Even a couple of my mini manchas out-do the Nubians.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My Nubians gave way more than that. I could count on at least a gallon a day (no scale, measured with containers), even as FF's. And these were just your average bred does, nothing special.


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm. Maybe I have the wrong bloodlines?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are bloodlines of nubians that don't milk well. You can blame some of it on the stress of the move, but when they freshen at your house for you that second year, there is no more excuses except that they have no will to milk. If milk is important to you cull them. I won't cull a young first freshener for milk amounts if her udder is nice...but turn 2 and freshen a second time, you better be milking.


----------

